# soap on a rope



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Anyone make soap on a rope? My dad who is suffering from congestive heart failure, can't bend over in the shower (he cannot physically take baths anymore) if he drops his soap. So I have been asked to make soap on a rope. He can put the rope around his wrist and not lose the soap. All of my molds are either rectangle logs, or round (pvc) logs. If I were going to do this, I would like to do a whole batch, wal-mart recipe size. So any suggestions? I guess I'm going to have to figure out some kind of round individual molds so I can put the rope things in? 

Ideas???

TIA

Sheri


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

They make some neat plastic cat food cans that are just the right size for one bar of soap, empty frosting containers cut down to size, go to the grocery store, dollar store and think molds, molds molds, you will be surprized with what you come up with.. baby food containers, those small jello, pudding containers, margarine containers.. all can be used as soap mold.. you don't have to fill them full if they are too large.. 
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

and use cotton rope I think


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

good ideas. Thanks

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Make sure your rope is substantial also, otherwise it will simply pull right out of the soap. Walmart had a sale on all their loofa's on a rope, I bought all of them. Cut off the end with the rope with just a wafer of loofa attached to it, put them into my mold, and poured the soap. Of course I had to take chopsticks and push them down, but it did work really well.

The next times I have made it I would get two molds ready, make one batch of soap and pour it into each mold, so it was just half a recipe in each mold...then put in the rope with the small piece of loofa with it (you wouldn't have to use a loofa at all.....then when set I made the next batch of soap and poured the top of the soap. Out of the mold, you can easily fix the rope if it is out of place at all, and just mold the soap around it prettier...make sure you give these the whole 3 week cure. Make sure the rope is long enough to actually go around your dads hand where mine was just about having soap that could hang up in the shower.

This would also give you a chance to play with color, two different ones, or maybe one side a salt bar the other something super lathery. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Really cool ideas! Thanks Vicki. As soon as i am able to replace my digital scale :down it kinda bit the dust. I am anxous to play with soap on a rope, and some other soaps! cool ideas. Thank you for sharing.

Sheryl


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I am such a dummy. I just realized this afternoon, that I have several silicone large hearts. like 6 or so plain hearts with 6 cavities each, and 3 scalloped hearts with 6 cavities each. :derr why couldn't I use those and put the rope thing in them? Jeesh! But I like the idea of half salt bar, half something else....omh maybe? I dunno have to think on that one. Dad's will have to be plain soap, he cant use anything with salt when he bath's cause his body swells up and retains fluid. Found that out the hard way, when he could still take a soaking bath....he used Epsom salts and swelled like a toad. But he won't care if it's a heart shape as long as it is a scent he likes. :biggrin But if anyone else wants to share some cool ideas........love to hear 'em. Cool ideas Vicki....you definitely think outside the box.  I over think it, and don't leave my brain room to create. :rofl

Sheryl


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

If the soap on a rope doesn't work out you could always try a soap sack. It's just a knitted (or crocheted) cotton bag with a button/snap or drawstring top and cord to hang it from. Your dad could use the cord to put around his wrist. That would also allow you to use the soaps you already have it's also like a built in washcloth and it's reusable.

They only take a couple of minutes to knit up on a machine, I've made lots of them


----------

